# [libstdc++] Problema con librería

## Theasker

en algunos comandos y programas como amule y sobre todo eix me da el siguiente error:

```
eix: /lib64/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found (required by eix)
```

he buscado por ahí y se supone que es por una actualización de gcc, cosa que no es

```
 * sys-devel/gcc

     Tue Jun 15 23:03:35 2010 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.4.3-r2

     Wed Jun 16 00:58:39 2010 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.4.3-r2

     Wed Jun 16 02:48:49 2010 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.4.3-r2

     Sat Jun 19 17:53:58 2010 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.4.3-r2

     Sat Jul 10 12:57:09 2010 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.4.3-r2

     Sat Oct 23 18:13:06 2010 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.4.4-r2

     Wed Dec 29 03:20:37 2010 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.4.4-r2

     Sat Mar 26 11:15:09 2011 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5

     Sat Mar 26 18:03:24 2011 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5

     Sat Jun 25 00:14:04 2011 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5

     Sat Jun 25 10:28:49 2011 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5

     Tue Sep 20 22:54:32 2011 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r1

     Sat Nov  5 18:01:43 2011 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r1

     Tue Nov 15 18:16:03 2011 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r1

     Tue Dec  6 22:06:32 2011 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r1

     Thu Feb 23 21:58:21 2012 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r2

     Sun Mar  4 14:07:49 2012 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r2

     Sun Mar  4 21:35:46 2012 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r2

     Mon Mar  5 03:23:30 2012 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r2

     Mon Mar  5 19:26:47 2012 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r2

     Thu Apr  5 07:50:29 2012 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r2

     Tue Aug 21 21:49:16 2012 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.5.4

     Thu Sep  6 22:03:04 2012 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.5.4

     Sat Nov  3 21:49:56 2012 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.5.4

     Thu Nov 22 17:59:52 2012 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.5.4

     Wed Jan  9 10:24:03 2013 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.6.3

     Sat Jan 19 19:24:09 2013 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.6.3

     Thu Jan 24 17:55:35 2013 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.6.3

     Sun Feb  3 21:42:41 2013 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.6.3

     Mon Feb  4 22:08:31 2013 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.6.3

     Fri Feb  8 16:40:04 2013 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.6.3
```

he probado a usar fix_libtool_files.sh

```
# fix_libtool_files.sh 4.6.3

 * Scanning libtool files for hardcoded gcc library paths...

 *   [1/13] Scanning /lib ...

 *   [2/13] Scanning /usr/lib ...

 *   [3/13] Scanning /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib ...

 *   [4/13] Scanning /lib32 ...

 *   [5/13] Scanning /lib64 ...

 *   [6/13] Scanning /usr/games/lib ...

 *   [7/13] Scanning /usr/games/lib32 ...

 *   [8/13] Scanning /usr/games/lib64 ...

 *   [9/13] Scanning /usr/lib32 ...

 *   [10/13] Scanning /usr/lib64 ...

 *   [11/13] Scanning /usr/local/lib ...

 *   [12/13] Scanning /usr/local/lib32 ...

 *   [13/13] Scanning /usr/local/lib64 ...
```

a ver si tenía varias versiones del gcc, pero no

```
 gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.6.3 *
```

creo que el problema puede estar en las librerías de 32 bits, pero no se muy bien ni como confirmarlo ni como arreglarlo

Se que hay muchos mensajes por ahí con posibles soluciones pero ... no he dado con ella aún, si me pudierais indicar o dar una pista por donde tirar, estaría genial.

Un saludico a tod@s

----------

## quilosaq

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> en algunos comandos y programas como amule y sobre todo eix me da el siguiente error:
> 
> ```
> eix: /lib64/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found (required by eix)
> ```
> ...

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gcc-upgrading.xml

Creo que se arreglaría con:

```
# emerge --oneshot libtool
```

----------

## Theasker

Se me olvidó decir que lo primero que miré fué esa guía y también hice eso, y ... varias veces.

----------

## gringo

se soluciona si ejecutas ?

```
fix_libtool_files.sh 4.5.4
```

( o cualquiera que fuera la version del gcc antes de actualizar)

saluetes

----------

## opotonil

Según el manual de GCC que decías:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3.  Solucionando problemas
> 
> libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found
> ...

 

¿Has probado a recompilar los 2 paquetes que mencionan al final? Si los tienes instalados. sys-devel/libtool y dev-lang/ghc

Salu2.

----------

## Theasker

Ya lo leí, y si, recompile libtool, que si que lo tengo instalado pero no ghc ya que no lo tengo instalado.

Antes de ser otra vez pesado aqui, ya he intendado arreglarlo durante algunas semanas, no me parece correcto preguntar aquí sin haberlo intentado de las maneras que conozco, más que nada porque no me gusta molestar y porque lo consigue uno mismo se aprende más.

Gracias por la preocupación  :Smile: 

----------

## quilosaq

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ```
> eix: /lib64/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found (required by eix)
> ```
> ...

 

Mira las librerías compartidas que necesita eix:

```
ldd -v /usr/bin/eix
```

Mira de qué paquete del portage ha salido la librería que no funciona con eix

```
equery belongs /lib64/libstdc++.so.6
```

Busca las librerías libstdc++.so.6 que tu sistema podría utilizar:

```
/sbin/ldconfig -p | grep libstdc++
```

----------

## cameta

Prueba con un revdep-rebuild.

----------

## Theasker

 :Smile: , el revdep-rebuild igual lo he hecho como 20 desde que tengo el problema.

hoy he intentado hacer un emerge -e world y me ha dado error en baselayout con este error que ... parece que es del mismo tema

```
>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/baselayout-2.1-r1

 * baselayout-2.1.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                               [ ok ]

 * Your system profile has SYMLINK_LIB=yes, so that means you need to

 * have these paths configured as follows:

 * symlinks to 'lib64': /usr/lib

 * The ebuild will attempt to fix these, but only for trivial conversions.

 * If things fail, you will need to manually create/move the directories.

 * Converting /usr/lib from a dir to a symlink

```

 symlinks to 'lib64': /usr/lib

Os sugiere algo eso?

----------

## i92guboj

El tema del symlink no tiene nada que ver. Es simplemente un aviso que te dice que ese directorio no debería existir, y que debería ser un symlink a /usr/lib64. Es un tema sobre el que se discutió mucho tiempo y al final se llegó a eso. No tiene mayor importancia y sólo quiere decir que tu instalación es antigua (lo cual es bueno  :Smile: ). 

Puedes hacer la conversión a mano en cualquier momento simplemente moviendo todos los archivos de /usr/lib a /usr/lib64, y luego borrando /usr/lib y creando un symlink en su lugar que apunte a /usr/lib64. 

Mejor desde un livecd, o al menos en el runlevel 1. Ni que decir tiene que hay que tener copias de seguridad de todo para el improbable caso de que algo malo pase en el proceso   :Laughing: 

También puedes ignorarlo.

----------

## Theasker

pero eso no arreglaría el problema de libstdc++ no?  :Sad: .

Ya no se qué hacer. He hecho hasta un emerge -e world (medida desesperada como el reinicio del sistema). Se supone que esto suele ser un problema a la hora de hacer un update del gcc, pero yo no lo he hecho.

He probado a hacer un downgrade de gcc y luego volver a la versión, pero na de na, eso si cuando lo instalé me decía que el profile de gcc no era correcto. ¿puede ser este el problema?,¿puede ser problema de la actualización hace muy poco de los profiles de gentoo y que yo no tenía asignado a ninguno y lo seleccioné a amd64 desktop?

Supongo que no tendrá nada que ver y no hago na más que decir y probar tonterías, chorradas y perder el tiempo.

Gracias por el interés y un saludico

----------

## i92guboj

No, como dije no tiene nada que ver.

Si los métodos convencionales no funcionan, puede que haya algo en tu instalación que no esté bien. Por ejemplo, copias de libstdc++ que no estén controladas por portage (por ejemplo si alguna vez has tenido que hacer un rescate forzoso usando binarios o algo por el estilo). 

Yo miraría lo siguiente, sin ningún orden particular:

1.- primero, lo que te han dicho más arrida, la info de ldd para eix

2.- usa find en tu / para ver si hay más de una copia de eix y/o libstdc++ en tu sistema

3.- usa which para identificar que copia de eix estás corriendo, a veces hay binarios por ahí que no recordamos haber puesto

----------

## Theasker

 *gringo wrote:*   

> se soluciona si ejecutas ?
> 
> ```
> fix_libtool_files.sh 4.5.4
> ```
> ...

 

Si gringo, creo que es lo primero que hice y después recompilar libtool, he intentado todo lo que sale en las ayudas y en foros antes de molestaros por aqui :/

el ldd no lo conocía y ... es muy práctico yo usaba equery

```
# ldd -v /usr/bin/eix

/usr/bin/eix: /lib64/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found (required by /usr/bin/eix)

   linux-vdso.so.1 (0x00007fff7f96c000)

   libstdc++.so.6 => /lib64/libstdc++.so.6 (0x00007fb4f34ee000)

   libgcc_s.so.1 => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x00007fb4f32d8000)

   libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x00007fb4f2f3a000)

   libm.so.6 => /lib64/libm.so.6 (0x00007fb4f2c45000)

   /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007fb4f37e8000)

   Version information:

   /usr/bin/eix:

      libgcc_s.so.1 (GCC_3.0) => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libgcc_s.so.1

      libstdc++.so.6 (GLIBCXX_3.4.5) => /lib64/libstdc++.so.6

      libstdc++.so.6 (GLIBCXX_3.4.9) => /lib64/libstdc++.so.6

      libstdc++.so.6 (GLIBCXX_3.4.11) => /lib64/libstdc++.so.6

      libstdc++.so.6 (CXXABI_1.3) => /lib64/libstdc++.so.6

      libstdc++.so.6 (GLIBCXX_3.4.15) => not found

      libstdc++.so.6 (GLIBCXX_3.4) => /lib64/libstdc++.so.6

      libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.14) => /lib64/libc.so.6

      libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.4) => /lib64/libc.so.6

      libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.3.4) => /lib64/libc.so.6

      libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib64/libc.so.6

   /lib64/libstdc++.so.6:

      libm.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib64/libm.so.6

      ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (GLIBC_2.3) => /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

      libgcc_s.so.1 (GCC_4.2.0) => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libgcc_s.so.1

      libgcc_s.so.1 (GCC_3.3) => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libgcc_s.so.1

      libgcc_s.so.1 (GCC_3.0) => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libgcc_s.so.1

      libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.14) => /lib64/libc.so.6

      libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.3) => /lib64/libc.so.6

      libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.3.2) => /lib64/libc.so.6

      libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.3.4) => /lib64/libc.so.6

      libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib64/libc.so.6

   /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libgcc_s.so.1:

      libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.14) => /lib64/libc.so.6

      libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib64/libc.so.6

   /lib64/libc.so.6:

      ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (GLIBC_2.3) => /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

      ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (GLIBC_PRIVATE) => /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

   /lib64/libm.so.6:

      libc.so.6 (GLIBC_PRIVATE) => /lib64/libc.so.6

      libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib64/libc.so.6
```

con el equery no sale nada (raro raro), aqui hay un problema fijo

```
# equery belongs /lib64/libstdc++.so.6

 * Searching for /lib64/libstdc++.so.6 ... 
```

pero la versión de glibc que da error que no encuentra la tengo instalada

```
# emerge -vp glibc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/glibc-2.15-r3:2.2  USE="(multilib) -debug -gd (-hardened) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

```
# /sbin/ldconfig -p | grep libstdc++

   libstdc++.so.6 (libc6,x86-64) => /lib64/libstdc++.so.6

   libstdc++.so.6 (libc6,x86-64) => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libstdc++.so.6

   libstdc++.so.6 (libc6) => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/32/libstdc++.so.6

   libstdc++.so.5 (libc6,x86-64) => /usr/lib64/libstdc++.so.5

   libstdc++.so.5 (libc6) => /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5

   libstdc++.so (libc6,x86-64) => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libstdc++.so

   libstdc++.so (libc6) => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/32/libstdc++.so
```

```
# which eix

/usr/bin/eix
```

```
# updatedb && locate libstdc++.so.6

/lib64/libstdc++.so.6

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libstdc++.so.6

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libstdc++.so.6.0.16

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/32/libstdc++.so.6

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/32/libstdc++.so.6.0.16

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/libstdc++.so.6

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/libstdc++.so.6.0.14

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/32/libstdc++.so.6

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/32/libstdc++.so.6.0.14

/usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/libstdc++.so.6

/usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/libstdc++.so.6.0.14

/usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/32/libstdc++.so.6

/usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/32/libstdc++.so.6.0.14

/usr/share/gdb/auto-load/usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libstdc++.so.6.0.16-gdb.py

/usr/share/gdb/auto-load/usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/32/libstdc++.so.6.0.16-gdb.py
```

```
# find / -name libstdc++.so.6

/lib64/libstdc++.so.6

/mnt/datos1/backup/home/theasker/.djl/jeux/supertuxkart/supertuxkart-0.6.2-linuxi486/bin/libstdc++.so.6

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/32/libstdc++.so.6

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/libstdc++.so.6

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/32/libstdc++.so.6

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libstdc++.so.6

/usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/32/libstdc++.so.6

/usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/libstdc++.so.6
```

gracias de nuevo y estas cosas ya las había mirado también aunque ... no se interpretar los resultados

----------

## Theasker

también esta noche ha acabado de hacer el emerge -e world y un montón de paquetes han dado error

```
The following 61 packages have failed to build or install:

 * 

 *  (sys-apps/baselayout-2.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-2.1-r1/temp/build.log'

 *  (media-libs/faac-1.28-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/faac-1.28-r3/temp/build.log'

 *  (net-misc/nx-3.5.0.15::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/nx-3.5.0.15/temp/build.log'

 *  (app-dicts/aspell-es-1.9a::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/app-dicts/aspell-es-1.9a/temp/build.log'

 *  (app-dicts/aspell-en-6.0.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/app-dicts/aspell-en-6.0.0/temp/build.log'

 *  (dev-util/cmake-2.8.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/cmake-2.8.9/temp/build.log'

 *  (net-misc/mediatomb-0.12.1-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/mediatomb-0.12.1-r2/temp/build.log'

 *  (media-video/transcode-1.1.7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.1.7/temp/build.log'

 *  (media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2/temp/build.log'

 *  (dev-lang/php-5.4.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/php-5.4.8/temp/build.log'

 *  (x11-libs/gtk+-3.4.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-3.4.4/temp/build.log'

 *  (xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.10.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.10.0/temp/build.log'

 *  (dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2/temp/build.log'

 *  (dev-cpp/cairomm-1.10.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/cairomm-1.10.0/temp/build.log'

 *  (dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r2/temp/build.log'

 *  (media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.8.7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.8.7/temp/build.log'

 *  (dev-perl/Pango-1.223.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Pango-1.223.0/temp/build.log'

 *  (dev-cpp/pangomm-2.28.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/pangomm-2.28.4/temp/build.log'

 *  (dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.28.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.28.1/temp/build.log'

 *  (dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.244.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/gtk2-perl-1.244.0/temp/build.log'

 *  (x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r204::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r204/temp/build.log'

 *  (media-video/dvdauthor-0.7.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/dvdauthor-0.7.0/temp/build.log'

 *  (dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.24.2::sabayon, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.24.2/temp/build.log'

 *  (dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.10.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.10.1/temp/build.log'

 *  (dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.28.1/temp/build.log'

 *  (dev-perl/gtk2-ex-formfactory-0.670.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/gtk2-ex-formfactory-0.670.0/temp/build.log'

 *  (x11-themes/gtk-engines-murrine-0.98.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gtk-engines-murrine-0.98.2/temp/build.log'

 *  (media-libs/libcanberra-0.29::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libcanberra-0.29/temp/build.log'

 *  (dev-libs/libunique-3.0.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libunique-3.0.2/temp/build.log'

 *  (gnome-base/dconf-0.12.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/dconf-0.12.1/temp/build.log'

 *  (x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.9/temp/build.log'

 *  (gnome-extra/gucharmap-3.4.1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gucharmap-3.4.1.1/temp/build.log'

 *  (x11-themes/gtk-engines-unico-1.0.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/x11-themes/gtk-engines-unico-1.0.2/temp/build.log'

 *  (net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.17/temp/build.log'

 *  (gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105/temp/build.log'

 *  (x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.5.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.5.0/temp/build.log'

 *  (dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gconf-python-2.28.1/temp/build.log'

 *  (dev-python/gnome-vfs-python-2.28.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-vfs-python-2.28.1/temp/build.log'

 *  (gnome-base/libgnome-2.32.1-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libgnome-2.32.1-r1/temp/build.log'

 *  (gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.5/temp/build.log'

 *  (dev-python/libbonobo-python-2.28.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/libbonobo-python-2.28.1/temp/build.log'

 *  (gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.5/temp/build.log'

 *  (dev-python/libgnome-python-2.28.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/libgnome-python-2.28.1/temp/build.log'

 *  (gnome-base/nautilus-2.32.2.1-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/nautilus-2.32.2.1-r2/temp/build.log'

 *  (media-libs/gegl-0.1.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.1.6/temp/build.log'

 *  (media-plugins/audacious-plugins-3.2.2-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/audacious-plugins-3.2.2-r1/temp/build.log'

 *  (net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.8.3-r200::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.8.3-r200/temp/build.log'

 *  (xfce-base/thunar-1.4.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/thunar-1.4.0/temp/build.log'

 *  (dev-java/swt-3.7.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/swt-3.7.2/temp/build.log'

 *  (xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.10.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.10.0/temp/build.log'

 *  (sys-libs/pam-1.1.6-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.1.6-r2/temp/build.log'

 *  (net-libs/c-client-2007f-r4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/c-client-2007f-r4/temp/build.log'

 *  (sys-devel/llvm-3.1-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.1-r2/temp/build.log'

 *  (media-libs/mesa-9.0.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-9.0.1/temp/build.log'

 *  (sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.1.5-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.1.5-r1/temp/build.log'

 *  (media-libs/libvisio-0.0.23::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libvisio-0.0.23/temp/build.log'

 *  (dev-cpp/libcmis-0.2.3-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-cpp/libcmis-0.2.3-r1/temp/build.log'

 *  (app-text/libwps-0.2.7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/libwps-0.2.7/temp/build.log'

 *  (dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.41::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.41/temp/build.log'

 *  (games-puzzle/world-of-goo-1.41-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/games-puzzle/world-of-goo-1.41-r1/temp/build.log'

 *  (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32/temp/build.log'

 * 

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 130 info files.

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.
```

----------

## i92guboj

El hecho de que /lib64/libstdc++.so.6 no pertenezca a ningún paquete ya debería darte una pista de por donde va el problema. Si miras la fecha de la última modificación de dicho archivo seguramente te lleves una sorpresa. Si mis sospechas son ciertas, lo único que resta es quitar ese archivo huérfano de ahí. Y luego, a pensar cómo ha podido llegar ahí, si portage no lo ha puesto...

EDITADO: Ese archivo no existe en mi sistema, pero aún así antes de borrarlo muévelo o renómbralo, por si acaso.

----------

## quilosaq

Después de renombrar/mover/eliminar ese /lib64/libstdc++.so.6 podrías intentar un revdep-rebuild.

Para el tema de los paquetes que han fallado con emerge -e world mira cualquiera de los log que te dicen.

----------

## Theasker

he renombrado la librería a .bak, y al hacer un revdep-rebuild ha dado error al compilar, aunque los paquetes no tenían nada que ver con libstdc

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2:0.10  USE="orc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/mediatomb-0.12.1-r2  USE="exif ffmpeg inotify javascript mp4 taglib thumbnail -debug -lastfm -libextractor -mysql" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/transcode-1.1.7  USE="X a52 aac alsa dvd iconv jpeg mjpeg mmx mp3 mpeg ogg oss sdl sse sse2 truetype vorbis x264 xml xvid -3dnow (-altivec) -dv -imagemagick -lzo (-nuv) (-pic) -postproc -quicktime -theora -v4l" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/audacious-plugins-3.2.2-r1  USE="aac alsa cdda cue ffmpeg flac gtk lame libnotify mp3 nls oss sdl vorbis wavpack -adplug -bs2b -fluidsynth -gnome -gtk3 -ipv6 -jack -libsamplerate -midi -mms -mtp -pulseaudio -scrobbler -sid -sndfile" 1,854 kB

Total: 4 packages (4 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 1,854 kB

 * Now you can remove -p (or --pretend) from arguments and re-run revdep-rebuild.
```

```
 # ldd -v /usr/bin/eix

   linux-vdso.so.1 (0x00007fffbafff000)

   libstdc++.so.6 => not found

   libgcc_s.so.1 => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x00007f785370a000)

   libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x00007f785336c000)

   /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007f7853920000)

   Version information:

   /usr/bin/eix:

      libgcc_s.so.1 (GCC_3.0) => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libgcc_s.so.1

      libstdc++.so.6 (GLIBCXX_3.4.5) => not found

      libstdc++.so.6 (GLIBCXX_3.4.9) => not found

      libstdc++.so.6 (GLIBCXX_3.4.11) => not found

      libstdc++.so.6 (CXXABI_1.3) => not found

      libstdc++.so.6 (GLIBCXX_3.4.15) => not found

      libstdc++.so.6 (GLIBCXX_3.4) => not found

      libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.14) => /lib64/libc.so.6

      libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.4) => /lib64/libc.so.6

      libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.3.4) => /lib64/libc.so.6

      libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib64/libc.so.6

   /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libgcc_s.so.1:

      libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.14) => /lib64/libc.so.6

      libc.so.6 (GLIBC_2.2.5) => /lib64/libc.so.6

   /lib64/libc.so.6:

      ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (GLIBC_2.3) => /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

      ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (GLIBC_PRIVATE) => /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2
```

he reinstalado eix para ver y :

```
# eix

eix: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

he reinstalado otra vez libtool y na

y por supuesto también otra vez más fix_libtool_files.sh

```
# gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.6.3 *

Theasker64 theasker # fix_libtool_files.sh 4.6.3

 * Scanning libtool files for hardcoded gcc library paths...

 *   [1/13] Scanning /lib ...

 *   [2/13] Scanning /usr/lib ...

 *   [3/13] Scanning /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib ...

 *   [4/13] Scanning /lib32 ...

 *   [5/13] Scanning /lib64 ...

 *   [6/13] Scanning /usr/games/lib ...

 *   [7/13] Scanning /usr/games/lib32 ...

 *   [8/13] Scanning /usr/games/lib64 ...

 *   [9/13] Scanning /usr/lib32 ...

 *   [10/13] Scanning /usr/lib64 ...

 *   [11/13] Scanning /usr/local/lib ...

 *   [12/13] Scanning /usr/local/lib32 ...

 *   [13/13] Scanning /usr/local/lib64 ...

```

EDITO: Me pongo a reinstalar gcc a ver si repara el tema, pero no creo, esto tardará un buen rato en mi dual Xeon tardaré como 80 minutos o así, palmo más, palmo menos

----------

## i92guboj

En mi sistema, eix enlaza a /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libstdc++.so.6, que es un symlink a /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libstdc++.so.6.0.16. Ambos son propiedad del paquete gcc, por supuesto. Si tienes dichos archivos en su sitio (lo cual es más que probable), lo que tienes que recompilar no es gcc sino eix (y todo lo que enlace con libstdc++.so.6).

----------

## Theasker

eso he pensado lo primero, y es lo primero que he hecho, recompilar eix, pero nada, no ha funcionado

```
...

...

) app-portage/eix-0.25.5

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

Theasker64 theasker # eix

eix: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

EDITO: 

```
# ls -la libstd*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 53 nov  2 22:55 libstdc++.so.6.bak -> /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/libstdc++.so

```

----------

## i92guboj

Hay algo mal en la configuración de tu compilador de sistema y probablemente en algún que otro sitio más. Fíjate que la versión de gcc en esa ruta no es la versión que debería ser, según todo lo que has dicho más arriba (4.5.4 frente a 4.6.3).

----------

## Theasker

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> En mi sistema, eix enlaza a /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libstdc++.so.6, que es un symlink a /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libstdc++.so.6.0.16. Ambos son propiedad del paquete gcc, por supuesto. Si tienes dichos archivos en su sitio (lo cual es más que probable), lo que tienes que recompilar no es gcc sino eix (y todo lo que enlace con libstdc++.so.6).

 

```
# locate libstdc++.so.6

/lib64/libstdc++.so.6

/mnt/datos1/backup/home/theasker/.djl/jeux/supertuxkart/supertuxkart-0.6.2-linuxi486/bin/libstdc++.so.6

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libstdc++.so.6

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libstdc++.so.6.0.16

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/32/libstdc++.so.6

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/32/libstdc++.so.6.0.16

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/libstdc++.so.6

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/libstdc++.so.6.0.14

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/32/libstdc++.so.6

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/32/libstdc++.so.6.0.14

/usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/libstdc++.so.6

/usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/libstdc++.so.6.0.14

/usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/32/libstdc++.so.6

/usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/32/libstdc++.so.6.0.14

/usr/share/gdb/auto-load/usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libstdc++.so.6.0.16-gdb.py

/usr/share/gdb/auto-load/usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/32/libstdc++.so.6.0.16-gdb.py

```

----------

## Theasker

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Hay algo mal en la configuración de tu compilador de sistema y probablemente en algún que otro sitio más. Fíjate que la versión de gcc en esa ruta no es la versión que debería ser, según todo lo que has dicho más arriba (4.5.4 frente a 4.6.3).

 

pues no me habia fijado en la versión pero cuando hago un gcc-config -l no me sale esa versión

```
make[3]: *** [libgstffmpeg_la-gstffmpeg.lo] Error 1

make[3]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2/work/gst-ffmpeg-0.10.13/ext/ffmpeg'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2/work/gst-ffmpeg-0.10.13/ext'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2/work/gst-ffmpeg-0.10.13'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2/work/gst-ffmpeg-0.10.13'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2/work/gst-ffmpeg-0.10.13'

>>> Failed to emerge media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2/temp/build.log'

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

Theasker64 lib64 # gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.6.3 *
```

EDITO: Pues menudo follón hay montado, y cómo arreglo eso sin reinstalar.

NO quiero ni plantearme reinstalar después de tanto tiempo  :Sad: 

----------

## i92guboj

Está claro que algo raro ha pasado. Como dije arriba pueden ser restos de un rescate con paquete binarios, o algúna condición extraña durante la desistalación y purga de una versión antigua de gcc. En cualquier caso el problema está ahí.

Yo movería toda la basura de gcc 4.5.x que haya quedado en /usr/lib/gcc y /usr/lib64/gcc a algún otro sitio, fuera de los directorios de sistema (a /root, por ejemplo). Luego regenera la caché de ld con esto:

```
$ ldconfig -v
```

Como root, por supuesto. Puede echar un vistazo en /etc/ld.so.cache antes y después para ver que las rutas incorrectas se han eliminado.

----------

## i92guboj

En principio no debería ser necesario re-emerger gcc, a no ser que se haya dañado con alguno de los experimentos que hemos hecho en este hilo  :Wink: 

----------

## Theasker

he hecho, esto aunque no ha servido de mucho

```
# fix_libtool_files.sh 4.5.4

 * Scanning libtool files for hardcoded gcc library paths...

 *   [1/13] Scanning /lib ...

 *   [2/13] Scanning /usr/lib ...

 *   [3/13] Scanning /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib ...

 *   [4/13] Scanning /lib32 ...

 *   [5/13] Scanning /lib64 ...

 *   [6/13] Scanning /usr/games/lib ...

 *   [7/13] Scanning /usr/games/lib32 ...

 *   [8/13] Scanning /usr/games/lib64 ...

 *   [9/13] Scanning /usr/lib32 ...

 *   [10/13] Scanning /usr/lib64 ...

 *     FIXING: /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/libmudflap.la ...[]

 *     FIXING: /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/libgfortranbegin.la ...[]

 *     FIXING: /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/libgomp.la ...[]

 *     FIXING: /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/libgfortran.la ...[]

 *     FIXING: /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/libsupc++.la ...[]

 *     FIXING: /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/32/libmudflap.la ...[v]

 *     FIXING: /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/32/libgfortranbegin.la ...[v]

 *     FIXING: /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/32/libgomp.la ...[v]

 *     FIXING: /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/32/libgfortran.la ...[v]

 *     FIXING: /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/32/libsupc++.la ...[v]

 *     FIXING: /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/32/libmudflapth.la ...[v]

 *     FIXING: /usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/libmudflapth.la ...[]

 *   [11/13] Scanning /usr/local/lib ...

 *   [12/13] Scanning /usr/local/lib32 ...

 *   [13/13] Scanning /usr/local/lib64 ...

```

EDITO:

He mirado a ver a qué paquete pertenecen las librerias que tengo de la versión 4.5.4 y ... no hay resultado

```
# equery b /usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/libstdc++.so.6

 * Searching for /usr/lib/gcc-lib/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/libstdc++.so.6 ... 

```

----------

## Theasker

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> En principio no debería ser necesario re-emerger gcc, a no ser que se haya dañado con alguno de los experimentos que hemos hecho en este hilo 

 

De todas formas, mientras "haciamos" los experimentos estaba recompilandose gcc que ha durado menos de lo que esperaba (51 m) pero tampoco ha servido de nada

----------

## i92guboj

 *Theasker wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   En principio no debería ser necesario re-emerger gcc, a no ser que se haya dañado con alguno de los experimentos que hemos hecho en este hilo  
> 
> De todas formas, mientras "haciamos" los experimentos estaba recompilandose gcc que ha durado menos de lo que esperaba (51 m) pero tampoco ha servido de nada

 

El problema no está en tu gcc 4.6.3, seguramente está perfecto. Los programas enlazan con él durante la compilación. El problema viene en tiempo de ejecución, y es precisamente que buscan la libstdc++.so.6 de tu gcc 4.6.3, pero encuentran antes tu libstdc++.so.6 de gcc 4.5.x, que lógicamente no tiene la misma interfaz binaria y por tanto no funciona. Prueba lo que te digo arriba y a ver si hay suerte.

----------

## Theasker

Pues ha funcionado.

Funciona eix, y los demás programas que no funcionaba por esa causa.

He recompilado libtool y al hacer un revdep-rebuild --library libstdc++.so.6 fallan las compilaciones.

¿qué debería recompilar ahora para acabar de arreglarlo todo?

Si he quitado esa "basura" remanente de un antiguo gcc, ¿qué más "basura" puedo tener?

Y lo que más me fastidia de todo esto, a parte de no haber podido conseguirlo arreglar yo sólo, es porqué ha podido suceder esto?

EDITO: Muchísimas gracias, ahora debería hacer un backup del sistema ahora que ... "por ahora" sigue funcionando

----------

## i92guboj

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> Pues ha funcionado.
> 
> Funciona eix, y los demás programas que no funcionaba por esa causa.
> 
> He recompilado libtool y al hacer un revdep-rebuild --library libstdc++.so.6 fallan las compilaciones.
> ...

 

Habría que ver los fallos unos a uno. ¿Qué programas fallan al compilar? Por ejemplo, si eix funciona es porque en tiempo de compilación fue enlazado con la versión de libstdc++ que tienes ahora mismo (4.6.3). 

También ten en cuenta que algunos programas pueden depende de la versión antigua de libstdc++, que no va en gcc sino en sys-libs/libstdc++-v3.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si he quitado esa "basura" remanente de un antiguo gcc, ¿qué más "basura" puedo tener?
> 
> 

 

Podría usar la salida de "equery f gcc" para ver los directorios de gcc que tiene número de versión, y eso te ayudará a ver donde puede haber restos de alguna otra versión. Pero es un trabajo tedioso. Mientras no de más problemas... Lo que sí debería mirar es tu /etc/ld.so.cache, y ver si ahí hay alguna ruta conflictiva todavía.

 *Quote:*   

> Y lo que más me fastidia de todo esto, a parte de no haber podido conseguirlo arreglar yo sólo, es porqué ha podido suceder esto?

 

Esa es la pregunta del millón. Desde un bug en portage hasta una interrupción inesperada al emerger, rootkits, fallos inexplicables del sistema de archivos, paquetes instalados a mano... etc. Pero tampoco es tan raro que portage deje basura. Ten en cuenta que muchos archivos y symlinks son creados por procesos ajenos a portage (eselect, gcc-config, etc......).

----------

## Theasker

la salida de equery f gcc es limpia y todo es 4.6.3 

```
# ldconfig -p | grep libstdc++

   libstdc++.so.6 (libc6,x86-64) => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libstdc++.so.6

   libstdc++.so.6 (libc6) => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/32/libstdc++.so.6

   libstdc++.so.5 (libc6,x86-64) => /usr/lib64/libstdc++.so.5

   libstdc++.so.5 (libc6) => /usr/lib32/libstdc++.so.5

   libstdc++.so (libc6,x86-64) => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/libstdc++.so

   libstdc++.so (libc6) => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/32/libstdc++.so

```

edito: Veo que aun sigue habíendo librerías antiguas

he empezado a intentar recompilar los paquetes que me dieron error al hacer el emerge -e world y el primero sigue dando errores (ya no he probado más):

```
# emerge baselayout

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/baselayout-2.1-r1

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/baselayout-2.1.tar.bz2'

--2013-02-26 11:22:47--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/baselayout-2.1.tar.bz2

Resolviendo distfiles.gentoo.org... 156.56.247.195, 216.165.129.135, 64.50.233.100, ...

Conectando con distfiles.gentoo.org[156.56.247.195]:80... conectado.

Petición HTTP enviada, esperando respuesta... 200 OK

Longitud: 40398 (39K) [application/x-tar]

Grabando a: “/usr/portage/distfiles/baselayout-2.1.tar.bz2”

100%[======================================>] 40.398      62,0KB/s   en 0,6s   

2013-02-26 11:22:47 (62,0 KB/s) - “/usr/portage/distfiles/baselayout-2.1.tar.bz2” guardado [40398/40398]

 * baselayout-2.1.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...           [ ok ]

 * Your system profile has SYMLINK_LIB=yes, so that means you need to

 * have these paths configured as follows:

 * symlinks to 'lib64': /usr/lib

 * The ebuild will attempt to fix these, but only for trivial conversions.

 * If things fail, you will need to manually create/move the directories.

 * Converting /usr/lib from a dir to a symlink

 * ERROR: sys-apps/baselayout-2.1-r1 failed (setup phase):

 *   non-empty dir found where we needed a symlink: /usr/lib

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called pkg_setup

 *   baselayout-2.1-r1.ebuild, line  20:  Called multilib_layout

 *   baselayout-2.1-r1.ebuild, line  80:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                  die "non-empty dir found where we needed a symlink: ${prefix}lib"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-apps/baselayout-2.1-r1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-apps/baselayout-2.1-r1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-2.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-2.1-r1/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-2.1-r1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-2.1-r1/work/baselayout-2.1'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-apps/baselayout-2.1-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-2.1-r1/temp/build.log'

```

parece problemas con enlaces simbólicos y ... pensando .... no podría haber sido esto el primero problema que haya causado este tremendo lío?

----------

## i92guboj

Si no recuerdo mal, libstdc++.so.5 es del paquete libstdc++-v3, que se habrá instalado como deendencia de algún paquete. En cualquier caso eso no supone un ￻problema.

En cuanto al error sobre el symlink, no guarda relación con el problema anterior. Deberás seguir las instrucciones y crear el symlink, pero antes de eso deberás unir el contenido de ambos directorios. Obviamente no podrás mover libs que estés usando, así que tendrás que arrancar en runlevel 1 o desde un livecd.

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que deberías arreglar lo del enlace simbólico /lib->lib64:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-899802-start-0.html

----------

## Theasker

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Si no recuerdo mal, libstdc++.so.5 es del paquete libstdc++-v3, que se habrá instalado como deendencia de algún paquete. En cualquier caso eso no supone un ￻problema.
> 
> En cuanto al error sobre el symlink, no guarda relación con el problema anterior. Deberás seguir las instrucciones y crear el symlink, pero antes de eso deberás unir el contenido de ambos directorios. Obviamente no podrás mover libs que estés usando, así que tendrás que arrancar en runlevel 1 o desde un livecd.

 

Bueno me pongo al tema y gracias por la preocupación y por ayudarme a resolver el problema. También gracias a los demás por la ayuda.

Un saludo a tod@s

----------

## Theasker

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Si no recuerdo mal, libstdc++.so.5 es del paquete libstdc++-v3, que se habrá instalado como deendencia de algún paquete. En cualquier caso eso no supone un ￻problema.
> 
> En cuanto al error sobre el symlink, no guarda relación con el problema anterior. Deberás seguir las instrucciones y crear el symlink, pero antes de eso deberás unir el contenido de ambos directorios. Obviamente no podrás mover libs que estés usando, así que tendrás que arrancar en runlevel 1 o desde un livecd.

 

Siento reabrir este hilo que pensaba ya cerrado porque parecía que era fácil lo de hacer un simple enlace de /lib -> /lib64, pero hasta ahora como funcionaban las actualizaciónes y por falta de tiempo, no me había puesto a hacerlo.

Según pone en este hilo, que me pasa lo mismo, debería hacer el symlink pero ... después de arrancar un systemrescue para no estar usando ninguna librería (cosa lógica) como me había recomendado i92guboj, he visto que el enlace ya lo tenía creado en /

```

# ls -la /

total 144

drwxr-xr-x  24 root root  4096 mar 13 09:06 .

drwxr-xr-x  24 root root  4096 mar 13 09:06 ..

drwxr-xr-x   6 root root 32768 mar 11 20:00 backup

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 mar 11 21:50 bin

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 jun 15  2010 boot

drwxr-xr-x  15 root root  4420 mar 13 09:26 dev

drwxr-xr-x 118 root root 12288 mar 13 09:26 etc

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 jun 26  2010 gentoo32

drwxr-xr-x  10 root root  4096 nov  3 22:43 home

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root     5 feb 25 21:35 lib -> lib64

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root  4096 mar  8 14:21 lib32

drwxr-xr-x  13 root root 12288 mar  8 15:32 lib64

drwx------   2 root root 16384 jun 13  2010 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 mar 13 09:26 media

drwxr-xr-x  12 root root  4096 abr 20  2011 mnt

drwxr-xr-x  19 root root  4096 mar 12 08:57 opt

dr-xr-xr-x 148 root root     0 mar 13 09:25 proc

drwx------  13 root root  4096 mar 13 09:48 root

drwxr-xr-x  16 root root   480 mar 13 09:26 run

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 mar  8 14:22 sbin

dr-xr-xr-x  12 root root     0 mar 13 09:25 sys

drwxrwxrwt  10 root root  8192 mar 13 09:51 tmp

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root  4096 mar  1 21:11 u01

drwxr-xr-x  17 root root  4096 feb 24 21:45 usr

drwxr-xr-x  17 root root  4096 feb 25 00:14 var
```

aunque según el error de baselayout el enlace debería ser en /usr/lib no en /

```

# emerge baselayout

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/baselayout-2.1-r1

 * Adjusting permissions for FEATURES=ccache: '/var/tmp/ccache'

 * baselayout-2.1.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Your system profile has SYMLINK_LIB=yes, so that means you need to

 * have these paths configured as follows:

 * symlinks to 'lib64': /usr/lib

 * The ebuild will attempt to fix these, but only for trivial conversions.

 * If things fail, you will need to manually create/move the directories.

 * Converting /usr/lib from a dir to a symlink

 * ERROR: sys-apps/baselayout-2.1-r1 failed (setup phase):

 *   non-empty dir found where we needed a symlink: /usr/lib

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called pkg_setup

 *   baselayout-2.1-r1.ebuild, line  20:  Called multilib_layout

 *   baselayout-2.1-r1.ebuild, line  80:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                  die "non-empty dir found where we needed a symlink: ${prefix}lib"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-apps/baselayout-2.1-r1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-apps/baselayout-2.1-r1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-2.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-2.1-r1/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-2.1-r1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-2.1-r1/work/baselayout-2.1'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-apps/baselayout-2.1-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/baselayout-2.1-r1/temp/build.log'
```

qué debería hacer para no cargarme el sistema, que visto lo visto, debo ser un patoso que me cargo todo, y ahora me destrozaría el tener que instalar todo de nuevo, no tengo tiempo de ponerme a reinstalar ... ni quiero, me encanta mi viejo gentoo.

¿ Sólo con esto bastaría ?

gracias muchas

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que tendrás que buscar todos los directorios que contengan un directorio llamado lib64 y en él crear el enlace simbólico lib->lib64.

Es posible que te encuentres casos en los que no puedas crearlo porque ya exista un directorio con ese nombre. Entonce tendrás que mover los archivos que contenga ese lib a lib64, eliminar ese lib y crear el enlace simbólico.

También puede ocurrir que al mover los archivos como te digo sobreescribas archivos existentes. Comprueba antes que no se trate de librerías fundamentales. Ante la duda muévelas con otro nombre.

Finalmente ejecuta 

```
/sbin/ldconfig
```

----------

## i92guboj

En r`imer lugar: backups, backups, backups.

En segundo, tendrás que mover los archivos de lib a lib64 y  si hay conflictos, en principio darle prioridad al más moderno de los archivos. Cuando lib esté vacío lo borras y lo enlazas.

Por cierto, no se si es relevante, pero dices que has arrancado de un cd. Si ese es el caso y no has hecho chroot lo que estás viendo es el root del cd, no el tuyo.

----------

## Theasker

hombre, he hecho antes un 

```
mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/gentoo/raiz

cd /mnt/gentoo/raiz

ls -la
```

Entonces lo primero, hacer un backup de todas las particiones por ejemplo con partimage, principalmente de / que es donde está el follón

Luego empezar con el directorio donde me da el error /usr/lib y 

cp -a /usr/lib/* /usr/lib64/

mv /usr/lib /usr/lib.bak

reiniciar y ver si funciona algo y si funciona hacer /sbin/ldconfig

¿algo así sería el tema?

EDITO: Para mi que todo esto empezó con la actualización de los profiles, que cuando vino la new esa por eselect

```

# eselect news read 17

2013-02-10-new-13-profiles

  Title                     New 13.0 profiles and deprecation of 10.0 profiles

  Author                    Andreas K. Huettel <dilfridge@gentoo.org>

  Posted                    2013-02-10

  Revision                  1

We have generated a new set of profiles for Gentoo installation. These are now 

called 13.0 instead of 10.0. Everyone should upgrade as soon as possible (but 

please make sure sys-apps/portage is updated to current stable *before* you

switch profile).

This brings (nearly) no user-visible changes. Some new files have been added

to the profile directories that make it possible for the developers to do more 

fine-grained use flag masking (see PMS-5 for the details), and this formally 

requires a new profile tree with EAPI=5.
```

lo primero que hice fue mirar cómo lo tenía con un eselect profile list y no tenía ninguno seleccionado, puede que fuerda debido a la actualización entonces hice eselect profile set 3 que es [3]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop  y al poco tiempo (en ese momento ya no le di más importancia) empezó todo. No se como he podido llegar a esto si yo núnca toco nada del sistema para que no pasen estas cosas.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Luego empezar con el directorio donde me da el error /usr/lib y 
> 
> cp -a /usr/lib/* /usr/lib64/
> ...

 Te falta crear el enlace simbólico después del mv 

```
ln -s lib64 /usr/lib
```

Te recomiendo que hagas el /sbin/ldconfig antes de reiniciar.

----------

## Theasker

¿haciendo un chroot no?, yo todo esto pensaba hacerlo arrancando desde un cd como systemrescue y montando únicamente la partición /, o ..... no?

----------

## quilosaq

Los comandos que has puesto antes y el que te he puesto para crear el enlace simbólico estan pensados para para que los ejecutes después del chroot.

Puedes hacer todo igual sin hacer chroot si en los comandos anteriores sustituyes /usr por /mnt/gentoo/raiz. Por ejemplo el cp quedaría 

```
cp -a /mnt/gentoo/raiz/usr/lib/* /mnt/gentoo/raiz/usr/lib64
```

. Si lo haces así finaliza con 

```
/sbin/ldconfig -r /mnt/gentoo/raiz
```

----------

## Theasker

gracias, le echaré 2 coj*** y probaré, también haré antes un cp /usr /usr.bak para si sale algo mal no tener que restaurar el backup de la partición entero, ¿no?

----------

## Theasker

Hola de nuevo, estoy a mitad del proceso ...

no se muy bien que es lo que había pasado, pero prácticamente todo lo que había en /usr/lib no estaba en /usr/lib64, por lo que no he tenido que sobreescribir prácticamente nada.

lo he hecho sin hacer un chroot, pero .... ¿cómo hago el enlace ? ¿Sería algo así?

```
cd /mnt/gentoo/raiz/usr

ln -s lib64 lib

```

o

```
ln -s /mnt/gentoo/raiz/usr/lib64 /mnt/gentoo/raiz/usr/lib
```

¿o ahora ya da igual que lo haga arrancando de nuevo con mi sistema?

Edito: ah, y se me olvidaba

```
/sbin/ldconfig -r /mnt/gentoo/raiz
```

----------

## quilosaq

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> Hola de nuevo, estoy a mitad del proceso ...
> 
> no se muy bien que es lo que había pasado, pero prácticamente todo lo que había en /usr/lib no estaba en /usr/lib64, por lo que no he tenido que sobreescribir prácticamente nada.
> 
> lo he hecho sin hacer un chroot, pero .... ¿cómo hago el enlace ? ¿Sería algo así?
> ...

 

----------

## Theasker

bueno, después de hacer todo estoy mandando esto desde mi gentoo de siempre por lo que parece que ha salido todo bien  :Smile: .

Gracias y ... ¿cómo puedo saber que está ahora todo bien?

he hecho un revdep-rebuild y tengo errores al compilar, pero lo más seguro que no sea de eso ya, y sean otros problemas o no, no lo se. 

Yo os pongo lo que sale, que ya salia antes de arreglar esto, cosa que detecté al intentar instalar baselayout, al hacer un revdep-rebuild me salen estos errores para recompilar

```

 # revdep-rebuild

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 15% ]  *   broken /usr/bin/mediatomb (requires libavformat.so.53)

[ 46% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/audacious/Input/ffaudio.so (requires libavcodec.so.53

libavformat.so.53)

[ 56% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/gstreamer-0.10/libgstffmpeg.so (requires libavcodec.so.53

libavformat.so.53)

[ 57% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/gstreamer-0.10/libgstpostproc.so (requires libavcodec.so.53)

[ 65% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so.0.13.4 (requires libicui18n.so.49

libicuuc.so.49)

[ 68% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so.0.13.4 (requires libicui18n.so.49

libicuuc.so.49)

[ 100% ]                 

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *   /usr/bin/mediatomb -> net-misc/mediatomb

 *   /usr/lib64/audacious/Input/ffaudio.so -> media-plugins/audacious-plugins

 *   /usr/lib64/gstreamer-0.10/libgstffmpeg.so -> media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg

 *   /usr/lib64/gstreamer-0.10/libgstpostproc.so -> media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg

 *   /usr/lib64/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so.0.13.4 -> net-libs/webkit-gtk

 *   /usr/lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so.0.13.4 -> net-libs/webkit-gtk

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Generated new 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Generated new 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 * Generated new 5_order.rr

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --complete-graph=y --oneshot --autounmask=n  media-plugins/audacious-plugins:0 media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg:0.10 net-libs/webkit-gtk:2 net-misc/mediatomb:0
```

como veis son problemas de /usr/lib64, aunque puede que no tenga nada que ver

y cuando intenta reinstalar el primero media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg sale esto:

```
# emerge gst-plugins-ffmpeg

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2

 * gst-ffmpeg-0.10.13.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                           [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gst-ffmpeg-0.10.13.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2/work/gst-ffmpeg-0.10.13 ...

...

...

configure: Using system-installed FFMpeg code

configure: WARNING:

  ======================================================================

   WARNING: you have chosen to build gst-ffmpeg against a random

   external version of Libav instead of building it against the tested

   internal Libav snapshot that is included with gst-ffmpeg.

   This is a very bad idea.  So bad in fact that words cannot express

   just how bad it is.  Suffice to say that it is BAD.

   The GStreamer developers cannot and will not support a gst-ffmpeg

   built this way.  Any bug reports that indicate there is an external

   version of Libav involved will be closed immediately without further

   investigation.

   The reason such a setup can't be supported is that the Libav API

   and ABI is in constant flux, yet there aren't any official releases

   of the Libav library to develop against.  This makes it impossible

   to guarantee that gst-ffmpeg will work reliably, or even compile,

   with a randomly picked version Libav.  Even if gst-ffmpeg compiles

   and superficially appears to work fine against your chosen external

   Libav version, that might just not be the case on other systems, or

   even the same system at a later time, or when using decoders,

   encoders, demuxers or muxers that have not been tested.

   Please do not create or distribute binary packages of gst-Libav

   that link against an external ffmpeg. Thank you!

  ======================================================================

  

configure: creating ./config.status

..

...

gstffmpegprotocol.c:386:3: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer [enabled by default]

gstffmpegprotocol.c:386:3: warning: (near initialization for ‘gstpipe_protocol’) [enabled by default]

make[3]: *** [libgstffmpeg_la-gstffmpegprotocol.lo] Error 1

make[3]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2/work/gst-ffmpeg-0.10.13/ext/ffmpeg'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2/work/gst-ffmpeg-0.10.13/ext'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2/work/gst-ffmpeg-0.10.13'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2/work/gst-ffmpeg-0.10.13'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2/work/gst-ffmpeg-0.10.13'

>>> Failed to emerge media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2/temp/build.log'

```

también al hacer un emerge -uvaDN world e intentar actualizar midori:

```
riptcoregtk-1.0', '-lxml2']

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libicui18n.so.49, needed by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libicuuc.so.49, needed by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ubrk_first_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `uset_close_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_cbFromUWriteBytes_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_cbFromUWriteUChars_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_toupper_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ubrk_following_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ubrk_isBoundary_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_charDirection_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `uidna_IDNToASCII_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_isprint_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `usearch_setOffset_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ubrk_previous_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `UCNV_FROM_U_CALLBACK_ESCAPE_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucol_close_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ubrk_preceding_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ubrk_open_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `udat_format_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucol_setAttribute_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `udat_open_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_setFromUCallBack_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_foldCase_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_getCombiningClass_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_getIntPropertyValue_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `UCNV_FROM_U_CALLBACK_SUBSTITUTE_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `UCNV_TO_U_CALLBACK_SUBSTITUTE_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_toUnicode_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucol_setStrength_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_strToUpper_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ubrk_next_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_countAvailable_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucol_open_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ubrk_close_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ubrk_current_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_strToLower_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_isalnum_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucol_getStrength_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucol_getLocaleByType_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `unorm_quickCheck_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_charType_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ubrk_setText_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `uset_addRange_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_getStandardName_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `usearch_setText_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `usearch_getMatchedLength_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `usearch_open_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucol_getAttribute_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_tolower_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `usearch_reset_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_setFallback_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `uset_add_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_countAliases_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `udat_close_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_close_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `usearch_next_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `usearch_setPattern_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `uset_contains_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucol_strcoll_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_ispunct_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_setSubstChars_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_fromUnicode_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `unorm_normalize_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_getAvailableName_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_memcasecmp_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_setToUCallBack_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `uset_openPattern_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ubrk_openRules_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_getAlias_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_charMirror_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_strFoldCase_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ublock_getCode_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ubrk_last_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `usearch_getCollator_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `uset_addAll_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `u_totitle_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_open_49'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/../../../../lib64/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so: undefined reference to `ucnv_getName_49'

collect2: ld devolvió el estado de salida 1

Waf: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-client/midori-0.4.9/work/midori-0.4.9/_build'

Build failed:  -> task failed (err #1): 

   {task: cc_link main_2.o -> midori}

 * ERROR: www-client/midori-0.4.9 failed (compile phase):

 *   build failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3020:  Called waf-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3529:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${WAF_BINARY}" ${_mywafconfig} ${jobs} || die "build failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=www-client/midori-0.4.9'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=www-client/midori-0.4.9'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/midori-0.4.9/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/midori-0.4.9/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/midori-0.4.9/work/midori-0.4.9'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/midori-0.4.9/work/midori-0.4.9'

>>> Failed to emerge www-client/midori-0.4.9, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/midori-0.4.9/temp/build.log'

```

Gracias de nuevo y a ver si al final poco a poco consigo arreglar ese desaguisado.

----------

## quilosaq

En el caso de gst-plugins-ffmpeg faltan líneas de la salida por consola para ver que error te da. Prueba a instalar o reinstalar ffmpeg.

```
emerge --oneshot media-video/ffmpeg virtual/ffmpeg
```

En el caso de midori te faltan las librerias de icu. Instala o reinstala.

```
emerge --oneshot dev-libs/icu
```

----------

## Theasker

En cuanto a gst-plugins-ffmpeg he reinstalado ffmpeg pero nada:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge gst-plugins-ffmpeg
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> >>> Verifying ebuild manifests
> ...

 

y en cuanto a midori, sigue dando el mismo error, aun después de reinstalar dev-libs/icu

Igual habría que reinstalar las librerías de /usr/lib que he movido o qué? Porque supongo que un emerge -e world no haría nada, o si?

thx

----------

## i92guboj

Estos errores no tiene nada que ver con lo otro. En principio, creo que son bugs propios de esos paquetes. Yo probaría a buscar en bugs.gentoo.org a ver si hay algo parecido.

----------

## Theasker

okis, vale pues, pues entonces cierro el hijo y muchísimas gracias por toda la ayuda.

Un saludo

----------

## quilosaq

La versión de gst-plugins-ffmpeg que estás intentando instalar es estable y veo muy raro que tenga bugs y menos en la fase de compilación. Creo que efectivamente el problema es consecuencia de la situación de tu sistema.

Si sigues sin solucionarlo, abre nuevos post adjuntando la información que te dicen los mensajes de error para que podamos ayudarte.

----------

## Theasker

Muchísimas gracias pero os he hecho perder el tiempo ya mucho. 

Voy a probar con un emerge -e world a ver si se "reparan" librerías o algo. Cada vez que pienso en instalar de nuevo gentoo se me revuelven las tripas, y no quiero darme por vencido.

----------

## Theasker

sorry por estar aquí otra vez.

Después de haber hecho el emerge -e --keep-going world y muchos paquetes dar errores y quedarme sin sonido, he probado a ver si había algo nuevo en el gcc

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # gcc-config -l
> 
>  [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.6.3 *
> ...

 

Después de cambiar al nuevo gcc, que no se porqué se había puesto ahí, ya que la actualización había sido hace varios días ... he hecho varias veces fix_libtool_files.sh 4.6.3 con este resultado

 *Quote:*   

> # fix_libtool_files.sh 4.6.3
> 
>  * Scanning libtool files for hardcoded gcc library paths...
> 
>  *   [1/13] Scanning /lib ...
> ...

 

Veo que ha "corregido" algo pero ... no acaba de corregir todo.

Después de esto he vuelto a in

----------

